# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Κατασκευη Ενισχυτη push-pull με λυχνιες GU50

## tlschvs

Χαιρετιζω την κοινοτητα και παρουσιαζω την κατασκευη μου.
Προκειται για μια ιδιαιτερη υλοποιηση ενισχυτη με τις ρωσικες λυχνιες GU50 στο σταδιο ισχυος σε διαταξη PP UL.
 
    Παρα τις οποιες δυσκολιες και αστοχιες, απο την ομολογουμενος <τραβηγμενη> σχεδιαση του κυκλωματος,
το τελικο αποτελεσμα ηταν περα απο τις προσδοκειες μου εξαιρετικο.
 Ο ενισχυτης αυτος αποδιδει 2χ50w rms περιπου,δεν ειναι high end, αλλα αυτο που ακουω απο αυτον ειναι υπεροχο.
Φοβερη δυναμη για λαμπατο,θηριωδες μπασο το ποιο γεματο που εχω ακουσει σε λαμπατο <σειεται η οικοδομη>και ολα αυτα με μεγαλη διαυγεια και χρωμα οπως πρεπει για λαμπατο.
 Αυτα τα τελευταια υποκειμενικα παντα.
Ακολουθει το σχηματικο.

   Εδω εχω κανει μια τροποποιηση στο κυκλωμα bias.Eπισης εχουν προστεθει τα magic eye  με δικο τους ανεξαρτητο τροφοδοτικο.
 Τα υλικα εχουν αγοραστει απο γερμανια και ebay οι μετασχηματιστες απο τον Γιατρα, οι λυχνιες και τα socket τους απο Ρωσια και Ουκρανια.Το σασσι χειροποιητο, συνολικο κοστος περι τα 800 euro.
 Aκολουθουν φωτο απο την κατασκευη:

  Περι της αισθητικης του πραγματος, προτιμησα το στιβαρο και μιλιταριστικο, οπως ταιριαζει στις ανωτερο λυχνιες αλλα και για πρακτικους λογους ,καθως το βαρος του ξεπερνα τα 25 κιλα.
   Τις ευχαριστιες μου στα μελη της κοινοτητας που ασχολουνται με το αντικειμενο και με αναγκασαν με τι ομορφες δημιουργιες τους,να ξαναπιασω στα χερια μου κολητηρι μετα απο 30 χρονια.

----------

agis68 (01-11-19), 

aktis (30-10-19), 

argizel (30-10-19), 

dimb (03-11-19), 

dinos.liaskos (03-11-19), 

Gaou (30-10-19), 

Hulk (30-10-19), 

KOKAR (04-11-19), 

MAIK721 (04-12-19), 

Marc (04-11-19), 

Neuraxia (30-10-19), 

Τρελός Επιστήμονας (30-10-19), 

PARKER (30-10-19), 

selectronic (30-10-19), 

vasilllis (30-10-19)

----------


## tlschvs

ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΩΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ

Η γνωστη μακαροναδα:
 πρωτη τροποποιηση του bias.
 testing.
 τελικη τροποποιηση του bias.

----------

Gaou (30-10-19), 

mikemtb (30-10-19), 

vasilllis (30-10-19)

----------


## tlschvs

Μερικες ακομα:

και για οσους τους ενδιαφερει:

----------

Gaou (30-10-19), 

vasilllis (30-10-19)

----------


## nick1974

:OK:  ωραια κατασκευη και πολυ καλες μετρησεις (αν εβαζες κι ενα τετραγωνο θα φαινοντουσαν περισσοτερα πραγματα).
Εκεινες οι πλαστικες κλεμμες λιγο δε νμιζω πως ταιριαζουν με την υπολοιπη κατασκευη (οκ, εννωειται δεν φαινονται, αλλα αφου μας το δειχνεις και μεσα δε μπορω να μη το πω)
Οι μετασχηματιστες ποσο πηγαν? (οι εξοδου)





> Περι της αισθητικης του πραγματος, προτιμησα το στιβαρο και μιλιταριστικο,



μιλιταριστικο με τιποτα... Οχι πως οφειλει να ναι, η πως του προσθετει οτιδηποτε, αλλα απλως αυτη η αισθητικη ειναι καθαρα σαλονατη, οχι μιλιταριστικη.

Οι βιδες στα πλαινα θα μπορουσαν να κρυφτουν αλλα δεν ειναι και μεγαλο προβλημα... (τις χωνεις μεσα και στοκαρεις απο πανω)
Επισεις ο on-off χμμμμ.... κατα τη γνωμη μου χαλαει την αισθητικη και παραπεμπει σε πιο "προχειρη κατασκευη" (αυτο ειναι προσωπικη μου αποψη γι αυτους τους διακοπτες)

Σε γενικες γραμμες ειναι ωραιος ενισχυτακος

----------

tlschvs (30-10-19)

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Μπράβο Απόστολε πάρα πολύ ωραία κατασκευή.Η πράσινη πλακέτα είναι το κύκλωμα του bias;

----------

tlschvs (30-10-19)

----------


## tlschvs

> Μπράβο Απόστολε πάρα πολύ ωραία κατασκευή.Η πράσινη πλακέτα είναι το κύκλωμα του bias;




Ναι ειναι <autobias control module> κλονος της ακριβης των TENTLABS.
Ειναι <set once and forget> λειτουργειας και λυνει το 99% των προβληματων που προκυπτουν στις push-pull τροπολογιες,οπως του ματσαρισματος,
ας πουμε αρχικα.Κατασκευαζεται και διατιθεται απο εναν Τσεχο audiophile,εξαιρετικο κυριο σε λογικη τιμη.
Δεν ξερω αν μπορω να δωσω link.
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.

----------


## apilot

Να τέτοια βλέπουμε και θέλουμε να κάνουμε και μείς.
Μπράβο Απόστολε πολύ καλή κατασκευή.

----------

tlschvs (30-10-19)

----------


## tlschvs

> ωραια κατασκευη και πολυ καλες μετρησεις (αν εβαζες κι ενα τετραγωνο θα φαινοντουσαν περισσοτερα πραγματα).
> Εκεινες οι πλαστικες κλεμμες λιγο δε νμιζω πως ταιριαζουν με την υπολοιπη κατασκευη (οκ, εννωειται δεν φαινονται, αλλα αφου μας το δειχνεις και μεσα δε μπορω να μη το πω)
> Οι μετασχηματιστες ποσο πηγαν? (οι εξοδου)
> 
> 
> μιλιταριστικο με τιποτα... Οχι πως οφειλει να ναι, η πως του προσθετει οτιδηποτε, αλλα απλως αυτη η αισθητικη ειναι καθαρα σαλονατη, οχι μιλιταριστικη.
> 
> Οι βιδες στα πλαινα θα μπορουσαν να κρυφτουν αλλα δεν ειναι και μεγαλο προβλημα... (τις χωνεις μεσα και στοκαρεις απο πανω)
> Επισεις ο on-off χμμμμ.... κατα τη γνωμη μου χαλαει την αισθητικη και παραπεμπει σε πιο "προχειρη κατασκευη" (αυτο ειναι προσωπικη μου αποψη γι αυτους τους διακοπτες)
> ...




Δεν ηθελα να μου βγει 100% σαλονατος  :Laugh: . Οι μετασχηματιστες βγηκαν στα 125 Ε εκαστος περιπου με ΦΠΑ.
Το μιλιταριστικο το αναφερω ως προς την υπαρξη των θωρακισμενων socket κυριως.
Το διακοπτακι ειναι το on-off των magic eye μονο, το γενικο on-off ειναι πισω και με ψιλοχαλαει και εμενα :Unsure: .
Θα ακολουθησουν και μερικα τετραγωνα, οταν τα θυμηθω που τα εχω αποθηκευσει.
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.

----------


## radiofonias

Πολύ ωραία κατασκευή εισαι μερακλής.

----------

tlschvs (30-10-19)

----------


## nick1974

> Δεν ξερω αν μπορω να δωσω link.



βασικα ΕΠΙΒΑΛΛΕΤΑΙ να δωσεις link  :Tongue2: 


125 για τετοιους μετασχηματιστες καλα ειναι

οσο για το διακοπτη, υπαρχουν ωραιοτατοι περιστροφικοι, ωραιοτατα μπουτονακια, ωραιοτατοι πλακε... κτλ κτλ κτλ (οι αγαπημενοι μου ειναι μεταλικα vandal resist μπουτονακια, βεβαια για να βαλεις μπουτον θες κι ενα ρελεδακι συγκρατησης η δυο για να κανεις on off αλλα δεν ειναι δα κανενα θεμα)

----------


## p.gabr

ΣυγχαρητήριΑ κύριε απόστολε και για την κατασκευή σας και για τα διαφωτιστικά γραφήματα σας ,καλά ακούσματα και καλή συνέχεια στο φόρουμ

----------

tlschvs (30-10-19)

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Συγχαρητήρια, εξαιρετική δουλειά! Εύχομαι καλές ακροάσεις! Μια ερώτηση μόνο: Η τάση 425 βολτ δεν είναι υπερβολικά υψηλή για το προστατευτικό πλέγμα; Έχει προδιαγραφές η λυχνία ГУ50 για τέτοια λειτουργία;

----------

tlschvs (30-10-19)

----------


## tlschvs

> βασικα ΕΠΙΒΑΛΛΕΤΑΙ να δωσεις link 
> 
> 
> 125 για τετοιους μετασχηματιστες καλα ειναι
> 
> οσο για το διακοπτη, υπαρχουν ωραιοτατοι περιστροφικοι, ωραιοτατα μπουτονακια, ωραιοτατοι πλακε... κτλ κτλ κτλ (οι αγαπημενοι μου ειναι μεταλικα vandal resist μπουτονακια, βεβαια για να βαλεις μπουτον θες κι ενα ρελεδακι συγκρατησης η δυο για να κανεις on off αλλα δεν ειναι δα κανενα θεμα)




Ενδιαφεροντα πραγματακια:https://www.audioamp.eu/

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Πάρα  πολύ  καλή  κατασκευή  Απόστολε  και  πολλά  watt  αν  θες  δώσε  λίγα  στοιχεία  για  το  magic eye  σχέδιο  κόστος  απ΄ότι  βλέπω  χρησιμοποιείς  την  ΕΜ 80  που  και  πόσο  την  προμηθεύτηκες.

----------

tlschvs (30-10-19)

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Μάλλον   ΕΜ  82  πρέπει  να  είναι.

----------


## nick1974

> Ενδιαφεροντα πραγματακια:https://www.audioamp.eu/



Αμπραβο!  :Wink:

----------


## tlschvs

> -Πάρα  πολύ  καλή  κατασκευή  Απόστολε  και  πολλά  watt  αν  θες  δώσε  λίγα  στοιχεία  για  το  magic eye  σχέδιο  κόστος  απ΄ότι  βλέπω  χρησιμοποιείς  την  ΕΜ 80  που  και  πόσο  την  προμηθεύτηκες.




Προκειται ουσιαστικα για την NOS 6E2, κινεζικη αντιστοιχη των EM84 EM87 και 6UH6.
Σχηματικο δεν εχω καθως αυτα ειναι κιτ, υπαρχουν 3 4 στο διαδικτυο.
Τα πηρα απο εδω:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Magic-Eye-6...72.m2749.l2649
H τιμη των κιτ εξευτελιστικη, τις 6Ε2 τις εχω βρει ακριβοτερες μονες τους να φανταστεις.
Δεκα λεπτα μονταρισμα και εισαι ετοιμος ,παραδοξως δουλευουν καλα.

----------


## tlschvs

> Συγχαρητήρια, εξαιρετική δουλειά! Εύχομαι καλές ακροάσεις! Μια ερώτηση μόνο: Η τάση 425 βολτ δεν είναι υπερβολικά υψηλή για το προστατευτικό πλέγμα; Έχει προδιαγραφές η λυχνία ΠΠ£50 για τέτοια λειτουργία;



Ευχαριστω.
Εδω βρισκεται και η ιδιαιτεροτητα του σχεδιου οπως αναφερω αρχικα.
Ναι η ταση <περι τα 400 βολτ στην πραγματικοτητα> ειναι υπερβολικη για το g2, η GU50 δουλευει καλα ως πεντοδος με 250 βολτ και μαλιστα σταθεροποιημενα στο g2 σε ολες σχεδον τις εφαρμογες. Κατοπιν ερευνας ,βρηκα οτι υπαρχει και ειναι αποδεκτη μια περιπτωση λειτουργειας με 400 βολτ στο g2, αυτη ειναι οταν την στραπαρουμε σε τριοδο.
Η τριοδος λειτουργεια με την UL μοιραζονται κοινο εδαφος, ουσιαστικα η UL ειναι παραλλαγη της τριοδου.
Η αντοχη της ρωσικης GU50 ειναι δεδωμενη στο ανωτερο σεναριο, της κινεζικης FU50 ειναι αμφιβολη εως και ρισκο.
Τελικα το χειροτερο που μπορει να συμβει ειναι το προσδοκιμο των 1750 h να πεσει στο μισο ,αυτο αναλογικα με το κοστος μιας λυχνιας δεν λεει κατι.
Tις πουλανε με το κιβωτιο.

----------


## agis68

καλά ακούσματα με μεράκι και μαεστρία, μπράβο φίλε μου!!!

----------

tlschvs (01-11-19)

----------


## nick1974

> H τιμη των κιτ εξευτελιστικη, τις 6Ε2 τις εχω βρει ακριβοτερες μονες τους να φανταστεις.
> Δεκα λεπτα μονταρισμα και εισαι ετοιμος ,παραδοξως δουλευουν καλα.



ειχα παρει 4 τετοια και παρειγκειλα απο διαφορετικο πωλητη πριν λιγο καιρο αλλα 8 (για 7.1... αυτη η αντε την παραπανω βδομαδα πρεπει να ναι τελωνιο λογικα). Τα πρωτα τα χα παρει 7 ευρω και κατι αν θυμαμαι καλα, αλλα αυτα που περιμενω τα χω παρει μολις 4 ευρω !!!! 
Το κυκλωμα και η λυχνια ειναι ιδια οποτε γιατι να μη δουλευουν?

----------


## dinos.liaskos

συγχαρητήρια φίλε μου! καταπληκτική δουλειά! αξίζει κάποιος να πειραματιστεί μ αυτή
τη λυχνία! έχει μικρό κόστος.....και επίσης πολύ καλές κριτικές ως προς το ακουστικό
αποτέλεσμα! καλές ακροάσεις!

----------

tlschvs (02-12-19)

----------

